# Free Fun



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

I have started up a Free Nascar Fantasy League with Yahoo Sports.
All you need is a Yahoo Id.

Here is the Link straight to the Nascar Fantasy Page 
http://racing.fantasysports.yahoo.com/auto

Watch for Step 3, 
Make sure that you click "Join A Group"

You will need this information to join the group that I made.

Group Id#: 13710
Password: dirtcars

Enjoy
May the best team win.

**Note: If you already have a Yahoo Fantasy Team, thats okay cause you are allowed 3 teams per username with yahoo.


----------



## Mickey (Jan 19, 2005)

varrrrrrroooooooom i'm not a big race fan, but i'll sign up and give it a go!!!! =D

Mickey


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Mickey


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

So far we got 19 people signed up in this private league, there is only room for 30, so if you rae gonna join, then please do so soon before the rest of the spots are taken up.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm in


RC


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Frops 2nd Annual Nascar Fantasy League is now FULL!!

Thanks to everyone that joined this year. ;D


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Change That, 
There is more spots open, cause 2 people had registered more than one team.

So registration is still open.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

i have no idea how to be in one but im in! lol


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

:lol:

hahaha, 

You will figure it out, its really easy.

Thanks for joining, if you have any problems or questions then juet e-mail me and ill gladly help ya.

e-mail me at this address for racing affiliated stuff

[email protected]

:wink:


----------



## buffy24 (Jan 18, 2005)

I am in!!! Don't think I will do that well since Nascar is not covered that well over the pond, but I will try my best!


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

buffy24 @ Mon Jan 24 said:


> I am in!!! Don't think I will do that well since Nascar is not covered that well over the pond, but I will try my best!



All you have to do is check your team and see what track they are at next then go to http://www.nascar.com and look at the statistics of the drivers at the certain track and it makes it a little easier to pick, or you can just take shots in the dark, lol


----------



## buffy24 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Frop! I'll check out the website and do some research! :wink:


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Is it Free


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Honestly what is everyones fascination in NASCAR? I mean dont get me wrong I love fast cars and nice cars but honestly!!!!!!


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Buffy, what is your username in my Nascar league??

Yes Fish r Fun it is Free but iam all booked solid with 50 entries, sorry 


Lexus, 
I dont have a fasination with Nascrap..lol
I like a couple of drivers from there because I have met them in person before they even started racing nascrap, 
and i have an obsession with Fantasy leagues, I own one fantasy league for a Dirt Racing series here in Canada and I also play grand prix racing leagues, hockey leagues all kinds of fanatsy leagues.

There just fun.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

ok good i was worried!!!!!!


----------



## buffy24 (Jan 18, 2005)

Frop @ January 28th said:


> Buffy, what is your username in my Nascar league??
> 
> Don't laugh, but my user name is 'Buffy's Trail Blazers'. I'm not very original when it comes to naming teams!


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

buffy24 @ Fri Jan 28 said:


> Don't laugh, but my user name is 'Buffy's Trail Blazers'.  I'm not very original when it comes to naming teams!


Thats Cool, 
I aint laughing  
I've seen ALOT worse.


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.miniclip.com/superbikes/index.htm





Check that out :mrgreen:


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

[schild=2 fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Y O U D O N T K N O W W H A T Y O U R E M I S S I N G![/schild]


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

if i can get the driver Dick Trickle then ill play


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Fish 'r' fun that game was pretty sweet...Thanks, Its in my Fav's now

and Hogan, LOL, sorry man, but Mr. Trickle hasnt raced in Nascar in a while. and its only active up to date Nascar drivers,
Plus my league is full to the max.
Sorry
But thanks for the intrest.


----------

